# Are gel seat covers any good?



## sheffgirl (25 Feb 2013)

I just bought a new bike (its a Decathlon Rockrider 5.2). I was hoping to replace the seat with the (very comfy) fatter one I have on my old bike, but I don't think the fitting/seat posts are the same, so I'm not sure if or how I can put it on. 
I just don't seem to get along with the narrow seats that come as standard on these bikes, I find them uncomfortable 
I did notice you can buy gel seat covers when I got the bike but I didn't get one, I now wish I had 
Are the gel seat covers any good, does anyone know?


----------



## vickster (25 Feb 2013)

Not really, they will start to chafe. Much better to get padded shorts  

Otherwise, the rails on saddles and the gaps they fit into are pretty standard so not sure why you can't change easily?


----------



## yello (25 Feb 2013)

sheffgirl said:


> Are the gel seat covers any good, does anyone know?


 
Not in my experience, no. I found that no matter how tightly you fixed it to the saddle, that it still moved around. I couldn't get used to it, a quite strange feeling and made me feel unstable.


----------



## HovR (25 Feb 2013)

Another no here! Your old saddle should be compatible with your new seatpost.

I'm guessing your old seat-post used a system like this: http://i765.photobucket.com/albums/xx291/BicycleSource/Joe The Boss/clamp-1.jpg?t=1351203099

Whereas your new one uses a system like this: http://www.chelseabikes.co.uk/images/uploads/catImages/1522012123034_1.jpg

Simply take the clamp off your old saddle's rails by undoing the pictured bolt further, and then you should be able to attach the saddle to the modern micro-adjust seatpost on your Rockrider 5.2.


----------



## sheffgirl (25 Feb 2013)

My cycling tights have padding, and I was wearing jeans today, so hopefully the padding will help. I will find out tomorrow, because I'm commuting on the new bike for the first time


----------



## MrJamie (25 Feb 2013)

It gets better too as your fitness improves and you're able to spend more time pushing the pedals so putting less weight on the saddle.

I quite liked my gel saddle although I since persisted and just got used to my less squishy saddle, but the gel saddle cover I tried was awful.


----------



## mattobrien (25 Feb 2013)

Another thumbs up for a hard saddle. I currently have a Specialized Romin Evo on my bike, which is on the firmer side of things.

My understanding is that you want your seat bones to take your weight on the saddle, which a hard saddle allows you to do. It may take a few miles forum and saddle to become acquainted with each other, but it is worth persisting for a few hundred miles.

Again, good shorts help with comfort and very good shorts make a difference.


----------



## sheffgirl (25 Feb 2013)

I'm gonna try to persevere with the hard saddle. I think it's just going to take a bit of getting used to, the ride position is quite different with this bike, and I think I just need to perfect the right position to get comfortable.
I spend quite a bit of time stood up pushing up hills, unfortunately there are a lot of hills round here


----------



## Pale Rider (25 Feb 2013)

sheffgirl said:


> My cycling tights have padding, and I was wearing jeans today, so hopefully the padding will help. I will find out tomorrow, because I'm commuting on the new bike for the first time


 
I see you have padded tights but 'jeans' and 'cycling' do not go together well.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Feb 2013)

i have an used one sat in the garage


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Feb 2013)

sheffgirl said:


> I just bought a new bike (its a Decathlon Rockrider 5.2). I was hoping to replace the seat with the (very comfy) fatter one I have on my old bike, but I don't think the fitting/seat posts are the same, so I'm not sure if or how I can put it on.


Tried some W40 or similar on the seat fittings of the new bike, before replacing saddles?


----------



## sheffgirl (25 Feb 2013)

Pale Rider said:


> I see you have padded tights but 'jeans' and 'cycling' do not go together well.


 
Yeah, not ideal, I know, but I'd just bought the bike and was going to wheel it home but I couldn't resist having a go


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Feb 2013)

sheffgirl said:


> Yeah, not ideal, I know, but I'd just bought the bike and was going to wheel it home but I couldn't resist having a go


For short trips around town jeans are fine  ... unless they are a size to small for you


----------



## Hip Priest (25 Feb 2013)

Pale Rider said:


> I see you have padded tights but 'jeans' and 'cycling' do not go together well.


 
The strangest thing I saw on last year's Cyclone was a bloke doing the 100k route in a pair of jeans. Given the heat and the hills, he must've had the worst case of betty swollocks since records began.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Feb 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> For short trips around town jeans are fine  ... unless they are a size to small for you


Been working on the bike today, I took the rack and panniers off, I tried getting on the bike in a pair of cords, couldn't get over the saddle, no problem in tights and shorts though.


----------



## betty swollocks (26 Feb 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> The strangest thing I saw on last year's Cyclone was a bloke doing the 100k route in a pair of jeans. Given the heat and the hills, he must've had the worst case of betty swollocks since records began.


eh?


----------



## yello (26 Feb 2013)

sheffgirl said:


> I'm gonna try to persevere with the hard saddle. I think it's just going to take a bit of getting used to, the ride position is quite different with this bike, and I think I just need to perfect the right position to get comfortable.


 
It can take a while to get used to it, yes, but don't be afraid to play with the saddle position. Get yourself a tape measure (I use a cloth one but that's just preference), take note of the saddle's current position and then make adjustments. It's trial and error, may take a while but worth it in the end (ho ho).


----------



## sidevalve (26 Feb 2013)

All the above is true but not all saddles fit all bums, wide or narrow [the saddles that is]. I have two sadles from one maker with less than 2cm difference in width, one is my most comfortable saddle ever [not counting my Brooks] and the other is sat on a shelf because it is just hell to ride on. Your new saddle may just not be the one for you.


----------



## uphillstruggler (26 Feb 2013)

persevere with the new one, its probably like new/old shoes, the new ones never fit perfectly first time around (in my case anyway) but after a week or two, the old ones feel odd.

best of luck with all of those hills too


----------



## yello (26 Feb 2013)

sidevalve said:


> Your new saddle may just not be the one for you.


 
This is true but better to exhaust the free options first! That is, just to be clear, saddle adjustment.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Feb 2013)

If a gel seat splits it can leave your shorts looking like you've been mounted by an over-friendly dog.


----------



## sheffgirl (26 Feb 2013)

Well I did my 7.2 miles to work and back today, and it wasn't as bad as I expected 
I am learning to lean my weight slightly sideways instead of forwards when I stop.
I am really liking the new bike. The hardtail is taking a bit of getting used to, but its worth it because I can definitely go faster


----------



## WiganLardster (26 Feb 2013)

sheffgirl said:


> Are the gel seat covers any good, does anyone know?


 
From my brief experience of them, I'd say it depends on how far you are intending to ride. Having just returned to cycling recently I found that I suffered from numb bum syndrome, so I bought one and have found it is reasonably comfortable up 'til about the 10 mile mark, after which it does start to chafe.


----------



## daSmirnov (27 Feb 2013)

My other half uses em, usually gets em from Lidl when they're cheap, only last a few hundred miles or so until they go out of shape, but then they're usually cheap at Lidl again.

She's done 40-60 miles rides without too much complaining.

I've been trying to get her off of them and into her padded shorts more though.


----------



## Biker Joe (27 Feb 2013)

Hi sheffgirl
I tried gel padding once and it was not a good experience.
Padded shorts or bib shorts are definitely the best option.
I hope you get get to grips with the saddle.
All the best


----------



## SquareDaff (27 Feb 2013)

Gel covers aren't usually up to much. No matter how tight you fasten them they invariably move. If you're struggling with the saddle you have then check your seat height, fore/aft position and tilt to make sure it's not making you move about too much when riding.


----------



## Cycleops (27 Feb 2013)

Try to adjust the saddle position like this: Drop a plumb line (string with a weight on the end) from the top tube to the bottom bracket (the bit the cranks go through). The nose of the saddle should be 2-2 1/2" behind that line. This the position most find gives the best efficiency.

If your LBS hasn't adjusted the height for you your leg needs to be fully extended at the bottom of crank stroke.


----------



## boydj (27 Feb 2013)

Cycleops said:


> Try to adjust the saddle position like this: Drop a plumb line (string with a weight on the end) from the top tube to the bottom bracket (the bit the cranks go through). The nose of the saddle should be 2-2 1/2" behind that line. This the position most find gives the best efficiency.
> 
> If your LBS hasn't adjusted the height for you your leg needs to be fully extended at the bottom of crank stroke* with your heel on the pedal*.


 
FTFY


----------



## Cycleops (27 Feb 2013)

boydj said:


> FTFY



Sorry, should of course have been 'ball of your foot' on the pedal. Mind somewhere else.


----------



## boydj (27 Feb 2013)

Cycleops said:


> Sorry, should of course have been 'ball of your foot' on the pedal. Mind somewhere else.


No, *heel* on the pedal. If your leg is fully extended with the ball of your foot on the pedal, your seat is too high.


----------



## Greeny1210 (28 Feb 2013)

Hi Sheffgirl 
Fellow Sheffielder here  and just bought same bike rockrider 5.2 from decathlon yesterday, managed 2 4 mile trips (with great difficulty at times, as I have not even got on a bike since I was 15/16) 
The seat is terrible, very uncomfy and my ass is killiing now, I have asked around and ordered a charge spoon saddle so I am hoping this will make a big difference, as at moment its making the rides pretty rough, was told not to bother with gel seats

My next problem is how to replace the seat, I can't even figure out how to take off this one, or adjust it backwards or forwards to see if that helps.

I am avoiding as many hills as I can at moment to try and avoid a heart attack


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Feb 2013)

Greeny1210 said:


> My next problem is how to replace the seat, I can't even figure out how to take off this one, or adjust it backwards or forwards to see if that helps.


Spanner or allen key, fittings at the side or under the seat [/quote]


----------



## vickster (1 Mar 2013)

Greeny1210 said:


> Hi Sheffgirl
> 
> The seat is terrible, very uncomfy and my ass is killiing now, I


 
Padded shorts...

As Pat says for changing the saddle - allen bolt underneath - even I can change a saddle! This will also loosen the rails if you want to move the sadle back and forth


----------



## Pale Rider (1 Mar 2013)

I use a dense, possibly memory, foam cover on the Brommie.

Does the job well, although I wonder how hard wearing the outer cover will be.


----------



## Greeny1210 (1 Mar 2013)

Tried the allen key but the thing will not shift, seems stuck tight and don't want to break it.

Got my charger spoon seat, and going to get some padded shorts in a bit so hopefully they will help

cheers guys


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Mar 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> For short trips around town jeans are fine  ... unless they are a size to small for you


 
30-40 miles, a gel saddle and jeans are fine in my book.


----------



## vickster (1 Mar 2013)

Greeny1210 said:


> Tried the allen key but the thing will not shift, seems stuck tight and don't want to break it.
> 
> 
> cheers guys


 
You are turning it the correct way I assume? Bit of WD40?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 Mar 2013)

Greeny1210 said:


> Tried the allen key but the thing will not shift, seems stuck tight and don't want to break it.


 


vickster said:


> You are turning it the correct way I assume? Bit of WD40?


Anticlockwise! Made that mistake before 
+1 for a squirt of W40 or similar to free up the bolt.


----------



## Greeny1210 (1 Mar 2013)

sorted it cheers guys, needed a hell of a lot of force, just didn't want to snap owt


----------



## sheffgirl (3 Mar 2013)

Have any other ladies tried the 'female specific' saddles with the hole cut out? I've seen them and they seem like a good idea, since it is the narrow end of the saddle which seems to be the issue for me.


----------



## vickster (3 Mar 2013)

Is the saddle in the right position? Are you sitting properly on it? Is it at the correct angle? Not tried a cut out saddle myself. I have this on two of my bikes, but every one's posteriors are different

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/bontrager/2013-ssr-mtb-saddle-ec044757


----------



## Pat "5mph" (3 Mar 2013)

Haven't tried the cut out saddle you mention.
I'm using Aldi's on 2 of my bikes  very comfy, 50 plus miles no probs at all - I don't wear padded gear btw


----------

